

Foodies embrace 3D-printed cuisine - danboarder
http://www.nature.com/news/foodies-embrace-3d-printed-cuisine-1.17358

======
Springtime
Unrelated to the article, but liked the fallback scrolling gallery element
when Javascript is disabled. Most sites either have broken paginated slides or
expand all images down the page.

